# ISO Soap Dishes



## OklahomaJamie (Sep 21, 2013)

(I don't know which forum to post this in......)
I am looking for some primitive looking soap dishes, or small wash tubs to use in my soap photos. Any websites that you know of? Or any stores that you know of that sells them?    Moved to shopping

Thanks!


----------



## alaskazimm (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know how primitiive you are looking for but some of these look pretty rustic. I don't know her source for them but her prices seem reasonable.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 21, 2013)

here are a few
http://www.woodsoapdishes.com/

http://www.ancientwisdom.biz/wsoapd


----------



## Trinity (Sep 22, 2013)

savonierre said:


> here are a few
> http://www.woodsoapdishes.com/
> 
> http://www.ancientwisdom.biz/wsoapd




Have you ordered from either one of these companies Kelli? I really like the wood soap dishes and there prices seem kinda reasonable.


----------



## karenbeth (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.woodsoapdishes.com/ seems like really good value. I would love to get some for gift packs but shipping to Oz would probably hurt a lot!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

savonierre said:


> here are a few
> http://www.woodsoapdishes.com/


 
Those are good prices! Thanks


----------



## kazmi (Sep 22, 2013)

alaskazimm said:


> I don't know how primitiive you are looking for but some of these look pretty rustic. I don't know her source for them but her prices seem reasonable.


 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey, I just saw mini washtubs while browsing tonight.  http://usbox.com/Tins/Galvanized
I don't know that this is the best price you'll find; their prices on other things I'm looking at don't seem as good as elsewhere, but I haven't compared shipping prices.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 27, 2013)

Trinity said:


> Have you ordered from either one of these companies Kelli? I really like the wood soap dishes and there prices seem kinda reasonable.



I got some in a coop on another forum. The soap dishes are very very nice..


----------



## savonierre (Sep 27, 2013)

sorry should have mentioned they were from the woodsaopdishes.com


----------

